# Is this one new ?



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Hunting and fishing outfitters for the finest in northern plains guided and unguided fishing and deer, duck, goose, pheasant and wild turkey hunting.

Dakota Plains Outfitters
Windsor, North Dakota

*48,000+ private acres*of America's Beautiful Northern Plains
- Hunt and Fish North Dakota -


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I hope not. You think'd take a few years to lock up that much land...then again I wouldn't be suprised if it was new. :eyeroll:


----------

